# weight of my bessie



## kevdee (Dec 17, 2014)

my bessacarr e450 is 4500kg private hgv in log book but all the 2010 models I see for sale are 3500 why is this


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

I think this may be due to Driving Licence restrictions on younger licence holders?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Has it been 'uprated' from 3500Kg ? (Possibly by a company called SvTech) ?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't know what the original plated weight of the e450 was, but it sounds like a previous owner has had the suspension / tyres upgraded to increase the load capacity. The V5 can only be reclassified if the upgrade has been done professionally. The advantages are increased payload and lower road tax, but you do need an appropriate driving license to drive it, and there are increased toll charges abroad, and when you get to 70 there are additional health checks to continue driving.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When did you pass your driving test, if after 1997 then you are illegal

tony


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Will he ever tell us Tony?
The same thought had crossed my mind.
Regards
p-c


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our Geist Phantom is 4600kg, but when we talk about that weight to dealers they tell us there is no such thing, and they are all 3500kgs.

When we bought it new, on the list of options was a chassis upgrade which we ordered. We understand that it was possible because the Geist Matterhorn was already built on a 4600kg chassis.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Most 3500kg motorhomes are built on the Fiat Camper Light or Alko light chassis. It is not possible to uprate these the tonne required for the OP's 4500kg. 

I am a little suspicious of the 4500kg figure given as the E450 is a fairly small french bed model and even the larger Bessacar models are normally only 4250kg on the Maxi chassis. 

Typical dimensions for pre and post 2010 models 

Height:3.05, Width:2.22, Length: 6.16
Payload: 582kg MTPLM:3500kg

In the OP's case perhaps it was something as simple as a mistake at first registration and the incorrect figure was given i.e 4500kg instead of 3500kg? Perhaps 4500kg is the Maximum Train Weight? Putting all that aside what is on the the weight plate?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would think it HIGHLY unlikely that your MH has been uprated by 1000Kg (thats a tonne) or almost a 30% increase.

You need to check what it says on the CONVERTERS plate (not the base vehicle one) That will give you the definative answer as to what the max gross weight of your vehicle is (its the SECOND highest figure, the highest figure will be the train weight which is what your Mh PLUS any trailer can weigh. 

Its more than likely the figure you are looking at is the max train weight. that being 3500Kg max weight for your MH PLUS a 1000Kg trailer. 


If your MAM is indeed 4500Kg you either need to have passed your test BEFORE 1 Jan 1997 OR have passed the additional test. If neither of these apply then you cannot drive it ona road (and you cannot have insurance because you dont have the correct licence to drive it)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Another one post non-subscriber?
:?

Clearly only 3500kg here

http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-group/brochures/motorhomes/bessacarr/e400/E400 Oct 2012.pdf

......... and a payload of 363kg


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Stop picking on Kevdee, he is a paid up member here and asked for some honest advice.
If as has been hinted at, there was an alternative heavy chassis (I don't know), I would say that he is a lucky chap, for the normal limited payload could be exceeded if four people had a big dinner. 
If it was not upgradable "Whoops!"
Although the odds are that Kevdee will not be checked out if it is wrong, running overloaded would not be advisable for the springs and brakes would be exceeding their working tolerance.

Welcome Kevdee!

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The bottom line is "4500kg private hgv in log book".

Until that is confirmed and checked against the weight plate then it is all speculation.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan...............no he's not

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In his Avatar box it says he 'joined 17th December 2015'

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Look at his name in the LH box .........no little crown means he joined but not a paid up member..........thereby restricted to 5 posts

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Look at his name in the LH box .........no little crown means he joined but not a paid up member..........thereby restricted to 5 posts

tony

Profile Views: 6 
Joined: Dec 17, 2014 
Member for: 2 Days 
Last Visited: Yesterday - 5:37 pm 
Subscription Info: Non Subscriber 
Posts Remaining: 4 
Total posts: 1


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Stop picking on Kevdee, he is a paid up member here and asked for some honest advice.


Wot Gemmy sez................

Want to borrow my glasses?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Stanner

While wearing your glasses, please note that I thanked Gemmy for pointing out something that after five years as a member, I was not clear about.
Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now now boys :lol: it's crimbo time

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry 

I wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Especially Mr Stanner

Alan


----------



## kevdee (Dec 17, 2014)

thanks for your replies no probs with licence I am 66 yrs old the plate in the vehicle says 3500kg then below 4500kg then1 -1850kg 2-2000kg I assume these are axle weights


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Dear Stanner
> 
> While wearing your glasses, please note that I thanked Gemmy for pointing out something that after five years as a member, I was not clear about.
> Alan


Dear rosalan

Yes, so what, you had thanked him down in the bottom corner of the post. 
There was no actual explanation that you had suddenly realised after 5 years (5 years in which the meaning of the little crown has been explained many many times in many many posts) just what the significance was.

I must say that I am very surprised that such a long-standing, prolific and generally knowledgeable poster as yourself should need it pointing out at all, let alone twice by Gemmy in the same thread.

Regards

Stanner (with or without glasses)

PS I take little notice of thanks in posts any longer because so many posters just thank anyone and everyone that it has become virtually meaningless.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

kevdee said:


> thanks for your replies no probs with licence I am 66 yrs old the plate in the vehicle says 3500kg then below 4500kg then1 -1850kg 2-2000kg I assume these are axle weights


As mentioned by others (before they got into their own disagreement about who said what to whom) the 4500 is probably the train weight (weight including trailer) which has somehow been entered on the V5 as the Max Permissible Mass in line F1

What have you got on the V5 against line O1 / O2?

Cheers

Dave

PS - If you choose to Subscribe - you can join in the fight!! :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> kevdee said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your replies no probs with licence I am 66 yrs old the plate in the vehicle says 3500kg then below 4500kg then1 -1850kg 2-2000kg I assume these are axle weights
> ...


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Come on Ray - Keep up!! :lol: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rayc has got it 100% correct!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Rayc has got it 100% correct!
> ...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Kevdee

Now you have something of the atmosphere of MHF, I hope that you may decide to roll out the cash, for I can promise that there is a lot more on this site than is available to visitors BUT like myself, it may take several years to grasp it all.
If you have been looking at other threads, you may have seen someone in Spain today who wanted advice about getting a van started. Within a very short space of time, three practical solutions were sent. I take MMM and avidly read the practical repairs and maintenance section but to get a response it will take weeks.
There are many Forums devoted to Motorhomes, each with its own character, this one tends to focus on practical and social interests.
Why not give it a go like many thousands of others have done?

Alan :?


----------



## kevdee (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank for all your speedy replies yes it's seems it is incorrect in their vs I only bought them motor home last month so I will contact them delay they have been done out of some road tax for their last 4 years but not my problem


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

kevdee said:


> Thank for all your speedy replies yes it's seems it is incorrect in their vs I only bought them motor home last month so I will contact them delay they have been done out of some road tax for their last 4 years but not my problem


Road tax is actually lower if van is over 3500kg about £50pa lower. :wink:

Strange but true! :roll:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah - that's what he said - "they" (DVLA?) "have been done out of some road tax for the last 4 years"

Cheers

Dave

PS I wonder if you could re-register a 3500Kg van as 4500 and get the reduced rate of road tax??


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Yeah - that's what he said - "they" (DVLA?) "have been done out of some road tax for the last 4 years"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Yes - How right you are, I read it the other way round - that the owner had lost out, but see now what was meant.

I could re-reg my van as 3850kg and get a reduction in VED now if I wanted.

I had the choice of 3500 or 3850kg at registration and chose the lower for all the usual reasons - Tolls, licence, speed limits etc.


----------

